# Tivo Mini V1 with Lifetime $50+shipping



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Selling my extra 1st gen mini that actually had full price lifetime paid for it upon purchase (not that anyone else cares...)

It's been gently treated and comes with its ir remote and a box, for TCF folks, $50 and shipping at your cost for your choice of shipping methods.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Still available


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Sold! Just tell me how you want to do the transaction. PayPal? PM me with your PP email address. I can supply a UPS label for it.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Sold!


----------



## ciscokid516 (Jun 13, 2016)

Damn, was looking for that one!


----------

